# IMPERIAL GUARD paint schemes



## willem the beterthan

i like mithril silver armor 

bronze weapons looks really good for lasguns

black boots 

and a 3 part camo scheme dark angels green, scorched brown, and desert sand.


----------



## sgt macragge

What are you trying to get through with this? Whether we like it or not? C&c?
Make your question clearer, elaborate


----------



## Stella Cadente

willem the beterthan said:


> i like mithril silver armor
> 
> bronze weapons looks really good fore lasguns
> 
> black boots
> 
> and a 3 part camo scheme dark angels green, scorched brown, and desert sand.


so are you looking for ideas on other schemes? (if so then humbrol green spray, dwarf flesh skin, black boots and rifle, boltgun metal barrels, magazines and eagles, and devlan mud wash all over), thoughts on yours?, approval of yours?, what what what?


----------



## officer kerky

yes we do need you to elaborate on this. 
either
1.yes it sounds cool what you are doing. OR.
2. my scheme: armour, gun chaos black then dry brushed 1part codex grey 3 parts chaos black. high light with 1 part codex grey and 1 part chaos black, extreame high light codex grey in certain areas.
fatigues: 2 parts codex grey with 1part chaos black. stiple with lighter colour mainly codex grey with skull white.
3.eagle and symbols: tin blitz (if they make it any more) as base, followed by a brazen brass, followed by shining gold as a high light looks amazing.
4. skin: bronzed flesh as base , followed by a elf skin and bronzed flesh high light, followed by a elf flesh extreame high light.
it may sound a bit much but it looks amazing.


----------



## willem the beterthan

I'm looking for ideas 
and opinions 

i like the sound of chaos black guns though it must take a long time to paint
I'm no stranger to that mine take a about 20 minuets per man


----------



## Cadian81st

My arctic guard camo scheme is something along the lines of this:
1. White primer (because I'm not a masochist)
2. Fortress Grey fatigues 
3. Skull white boots, helmet, gun, and armour.
4. Black gun barrel, stock, and ammo casing, as well as the fiddly bits on their belts
5. Elf flesh or dark flesh (depending on whether he's black or white)
6. Boltgun for all metallics
7. Ice blue camo stripes on top of the fatigues, followed by Skull white dots on top of the Ice blue stripes
8. SW Grey shoulderpads.
9. The right shoulderpad is then painted the appropriate colour for the man's squad. (Each squad has different colour right shoulderpads)
10. Eyes and mouth, then done.

There are of course variations upon this scheme, and added steps for officers and character models, but yeah, that's basically it.


----------



## pchandler43

I have a desert scheme going on, best bet is to check out modeling and painting section


----------



## officer kerky

or go to the heresy online gallery and go to imperial guard section and look for the troops.

or simply click this link which takes you to that page
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=549

hope this helps and you find what you are after


----------



## Red Orc

For Cadians is this? Or just for any Guard?

I have some Catachans I'm painting with sand and grey camo (it's based on a WWII British desert camo I saw on a tank one time), and I have some Cadians that I've painted in a kind of yellow-y green, with deeper green shading, and brown and silver weapons.

I do think the Cadians look pretty aweful though, so you might not want to copy that.

In the novels, IG regiments come in all sorts of wacky colours, but generally people paint them to resemble 'real' soldiers. I reckon in a sci-fi game that's missing a trick to be honest.

:hoping it's helping cyclops:


----------



## willem the beterthan

i like the artick gard ideas but y dont you use vanhalens 

i like the desert gard idea to but i think that fore spechal theams the right kind of troops should be yousd 

bu thats just me 

and yes this is fore cadians 
my scheme for my tanith is the same camo with elf flesh for skin and black boots and guns


----------



## Cadian81st

willem the beterthan said:


> i like the artick gard ideas but y dont you use vanhalens


Because I already have to rent out my organs to play the game, and using all metal minis would make it even more bloody expensive. 

Plus, I hate the valhallen models.


----------



## Red Orc

I think Vanhalen minis would be better myself. Especially Heroic Senior Officer Le Wrath. Especially if you could get Vanhalen Drop-troopers.

"Jump! Go ahead and _jump_!"

:cyclops among the pigeons:


----------



## willem the beterthan

vanhallans look ok but they are expensive


----------



## dannbanushi

Yeah, first time ive ever poster anything sooo... you know.
My two colour schemes are desert and urban. For urban camo I have boltgun metal armor as well as weapons with the fatigues enchanted blue with random streaks of white and black. Then on the right shoulder pad I put a background of bleached bone then paint a half in scab red-although this can be any colur. Boots are black.
For desert the armour is kommando khaki with bleached bone streaks and the fatigues are desert yellow with spots of bestial brown and bleached bone. Wepon is commando khaki with bleached bone again - boots are graveyard earth-
Hope someone reads this or i have wasted my time:victory:


----------



## Col. Schafer

I've got three sceems, my mass produced spay them black paint the armor ctachan green splash of skin color on the face (A compony in the regement), vostryans with gold and black armor, white hat and coat, and tin bitz details (random vostryans that are in my regiment because I says so), and black base coat with GS carapace, armor (carapace included) painted shadow gray with details picked out in either white or Tin bitz, and a diferent patern on each troopers healmate. 

And to the above, I read it so it was not a waste of time.


----------



## supertoaster

i have two schemes for my guard 

1st i primer my guys white
2nd i use watered down komando khaki for the fatigues followed by grphone sepia wash. 
3rd for the armor and boots i use watered down catachan green followed by badab black wash. 
4th the skin i paint bleached bone followed by a tallarn flesh wash and then a light badab black wash. 
5th then i paint the gun either chaos black or catachan green.

2nd scheme is the same exept i use codex gray armor(badab black wash)
and bleached bone for fatigues(grhpone sepia wash)


----------



## mahavira

I've only done my commissars so far, but a 1:1 mix of catachan green and codex grey gives a good german 'feldgrau' for the uniforms. Black greatcoat and boots, brass eagles and other ornaments, and boltgun metal pistols. For the skin, I've been layering tallarn, then dwarf flesh. For the troopers, I'll likely be going a little bit different - I'll want to distinguish between the bayonets and the rifles, so either black or adeptus battlegrey gun, bronze or brass eagle, and boltgun metal bayonet. Black or adeptus battlegrey armor plates (I'm using cadians).

For tanks, adeptus battlegrey base, with splotches of badab black to generate an urban camo look. Tracks are tinbitz, and eagles etc. brass or bronze.


----------



## HOBO

I used some of the paint schemes from the FOW book 'The Art of War' for my Guardsmen and Vets etc, and my Vendettas as well.

'Erbsenmuster' (Pea Dot) Camo for my guardsmen, and 'Platanenmuster' (Plane Tree) Camo for my Vets.
On my Vendettas I used the 'Jagdegeschwader' pattern.

I didn't just want to copy the schemes from the Codex for my Cadians.


----------

